# r35 5mm front caliper spacers



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

as above please.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Dudersvr, he***8217;s your man


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

I sent him a pm a day or so ago, no reply as yet. im sure I saw a pic somewhere of some he had made up.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He sent me a set of anodised black ones the other week, I gave him £45 from memory, you can have the for the same money if you wish or he can***8217;t fix you up.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

cool, pm me your bank / paypal details


----------

